# Clone leaf yellowing/necrosis



## Larnek (Aug 9, 2008)

So took clone of Citral on Aug 2nd, yesterday leaf started yellowing a bit, this morning end of same leaf is necrotic. Clone is in peat, been sprayed daily with water. Today put a few drops of big bloom (literally like 2-3 ml) and sprayed some again in case of some nute deficiency due to taking clone after 1st week of flower. Clone shows definite signs of new growth, but no roots seen when examined last night. It stays under humidity dome which I open a few times daily. No cloning hormone was used as this was a bit of a test. I guess it could be normal as the plant is draining Nitrogen from that big leaf in order to survive. 
Any guess on chance of survival or is it something I'm missing out on?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 9, 2008)

just let i go, bud... my clones always chew up fan leaves I leave on the clone... starting from the bottom and working up.

that's where it's getting it's raw materials from.

I wouldn't be giving it any nutes, either... just ph'd water.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm well I came home today and the top leaf is fairly fried, gonna have to guess heat did it in. Interior of leaf is fine just the tips are fried. I figured the miniscule amount of nutes I gave wouldn't do much, and I really don't think its culprit so much as the enclosed humidity dome with CFLs baking it.


----------



## wedginfool (Aug 12, 2008)

the nutes you added definitely killed it or will kill it if not rinsed out right away and redone.................and yes you can clone with out hormone but it takes a lot longer and with less success rate

if you're concerned about losing it, and it hasn't rooted yet i would suggest clipping a little more off of the bottom of the stem giving it a new cut to start with and and soak in a solution of b1 for a half hour then use some type of rooting hormone and replant ..........i use rockwool plugs which i think are excellent but i have used potting soil too and with just as good results..........
only being 1 week into flower shouldn't have really effected it at all.....i've taken clones over a month into flower and they've made it just fine, they root just as fast as one taken in veg it seems to me it's just that they remain dormant longer before taking off .............and when they do LOOK OUT there will be somany little shoots you'll be amazed


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 13, 2008)

> I figured the miniscule amount of nutes I gave wouldn't do much


Giving an unrooted clone nutes will make it concentrate on growing more foliage instead of roots. You may also need a fungicide to combat mold. Any pics?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 13, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> Hmm well I came home today and the top leaf is fairly fried, gonna have to guess heat did it in. Interior of leaf is fine just the tips are fried. I figured the miniscule amount of nutes I gave wouldn't do much, and I really don't think its culprit so much as the enclosed humidity dome with CFLs baking it.


 
Sounds like nute burn but pictures are needed.
What were the temps at?


----------



## Larnek (Aug 13, 2008)

Unknown on temps, don't have a thermometer that would fit in the tiny dome, but it was warm. Definitely doesn't look like nute burn, and hadn't given any nutes prior to the burning of leaves. Will try to remember to get pics tonight when I get home from work at midnight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually 2-3 ml is quite a bit--many additives and nutes are added at 5 ml per gallon.  It can be a little hard to tell the difference between nute burn and heat burn.  How many CFLs do you have?  One would probably be sufficient until it roots.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes of course it could be nute burn.... but also think that its a new clone (with no rooting hormone) and that its going through shock trying to survive away from the mother plant and it may lose a few fan leaves. IMO most clones go through some type of shock. I agree with the others though, just stick to ph balanced water. Ive had good luck with superthrive... high in B to help growth. Keep going!


----------

